

Stop Firefox from Sending Data to Google - pmoriarty
http://www.elperfecto.com/2010/09/11/stop-firefox-from-sending-data-to-google/

======
bkerensa
This is the Safe Browsing API not a cozy relationship with Google but instead
use of an API that many browsers use to ensure downloads are not embedded with
malware to protect the end user and also to make sure you don't inadvertently
go to a phishing site and get owned.

